# This new software...



## Joe Blow (23 August 2004)

...is going to take a few days to customise properly and generally sort out.

Please list your complaints here about what you would like changed/fixed.

Thanks, Joe


----------



## Joe Blow (23 August 2004)

And yes, I do realize all the attachments have disappeared.

Will see what I can do.


----------



## Joe Blow (23 August 2004)

First thing everyone should do is redo their profiles, as some settings may not be correct.

And make sure you change the time zone to the correct setting.


----------



## Joe Blow (23 August 2004)

Okay, it seems like the attachments are there after all.

Phew!


----------



## GreatPig (23 August 2004)

Joe,

Looks like the attachments didn't carry over. I've been reinserting some of mine.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Joe Blow (23 August 2004)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> Joe,
> 
> Looks like the attachments didn't carry over. I've been reinserting some of mine.
> 
> ...



Damn, that's a shame. I guess a change of this size was bound to have a few hiccups!

Thanks for re-inserting some of your charts!


----------



## GreatPig (24 August 2004)

Joe,

How about the user profile option for custom user title?

Looks a bit dull with "Junior Member" showing up twice.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Joe Blow (24 August 2004)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> Joe,
> 
> How about the user profile option for custom user title?
> 
> ...



Done! Edit your custom user title in your User CP.

How's that for service!


----------



## GreatPig (24 August 2004)

Thanks, Joe.

Damn... now I gotta think of something... 

GP


----------



## Joe Blow (24 August 2004)

Also, can everyone please reset their bookmarks to either:

www.aussiestockforums.com
or
www.aussiestockforums.com/forums

Thanks!


----------



## still_in_school (24 August 2004)

Hi Joe,

dont know what happen, over the last couple of days, but unfortunatly, i wasnt able to log on to the website, after some trial and error, have been now successful to log in, but i guess it had something to do with my forum alias, as were before it included spaces.

overall, glad i can log back in, but the site is looker better and greater each time...

keep it & great stuff!

sis


----------



## Joe Blow (24 August 2004)

still_in_school said:
			
		

> Hi Joe,
> 
> dont know what happen, over the last couple of days, but unfortunatly, i wasnt able to log on to the website, after some trial and error, have been now successful to log in, but i guess it had something to do with my forum alias, as were before it included spaces.
> 
> ...



Good to see you back sis and thanks for your kind words!

Don't forget to enter September's Stock Tipping Competition!


----------



## still_in_school (24 August 2004)

Thanks Joe!

Cheers,
sis


----------



## ghotib (25 August 2004)

*Resizing Firefox*

Joe,

Dunno if you can do anything about it, but the new software is changing the size of my browser window when I go to the forum. 

I use Firefox, currently 0.9.2. I usually have the window on the right of the screen, and about 65-70% width. When I go to the forum, the browser window expands to full-screen size but the left-side position doesn't move, so the right side of the window is off-screen and I have to move the window over.

Not a huge problem, but you're doing such a good job with the forum that I thought you'd want to fix it if you can. 

Thanks, and don't let playing with the forum get in the way of playing the markets ;-)

Ghoti


----------



## Joe Blow (25 August 2004)

*Re: Resizing Firefox*



			
				ghotib said:
			
		

> Joe,
> 
> Dunno if you can do anything about it, but the new software is changing the size of my browser window when I go to the forum.
> 
> ...



I'll have a look and see what I can do, Ghoti.


----------



## Jett_Star (25 August 2004)

Hey I like this new software, it is so surfer friendly.

:blaah:


----------



## ghotib (26 August 2004)

*Re: Resizing Firefox*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> I'll have a look and see what I can do, Ghoti.




Thanks Boss


----------

